# Pit temp/ internal temp



## estewart (Dec 28, 2009)

Did my first breakfast fattie the other day
winged it courious what pit temp & internal temp is good to usefor a starting point thanks


----------



## Dutch (Dec 28, 2009)

Pit temp should be between 225-250* and you'll need to reach an internal temp of 165*.


----------



## estewart (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks  does the bacon get done enough or should i plan on browning and crisping in the oven i did my first one at 275 pit temp  bacon was good not to crisp and not to soft  i know i was way over on internal temp family didnt seem to mind i thought it could have been moister thanks again


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

Bacon should be fine. The thinner cheaper bacon works better than the thick cut though. 

You said you know that the internal temp was way over on your first one? What was the final temp?


----------



## estewart (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks 
at 250 will the bacon brown and crisp or should i plan to finish it off in the oven 
i did mine at 275 pit temp not sure what intenal was family loved it but ithought it could have been moister


----------



## estewart (Dec 29, 2009)

sorry about the double post newbie


----------



## meat hunter (Dec 29, 2009)

I'll run my pit at 250 when doing a fatty and yeah the bacon will crisp up. Not break apart  crispy like when you fry it, but very very firm. Not soggy at all. Just curious as to what kind of smoker you have and what thermometer your using.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

I use the cheaper and thinner bacon for fatties and Abt's and it will crisp up as you smoke it and if it doesn't you can all ways crank up the smoker to 300 or more for the last 30 minutes or so. Or if you can you could throw it on the regular grill and crisp it up the bacon.


----------



## estewart (Dec 29, 2009)

meathunter i have a stumps stretch and a thermapen i know i ran over on the temp because i checked it and kept cooking it  when i did pull it got excited forgot to check final temp


----------



## miamirick (Dec 29, 2009)

i agree always use the thin bacon and it comes out fine,  but i would disagree with internal temps as they will vary upon what you have in the middle and how much stuffing is in the middle,  i would be more concerned with the temp of the sausage than the middle


----------



## estewart (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks good point if everthing is pre cooked it really is just about smoke and making sure the sausage is done i think iam going to make another breakfast & pizza style tonight for tommorow


----------



## miamirick (Dec 29, 2009)

if you have time, i made a pizza fattie a couple months ago, click on my picture and look at threads started  it's the one titled pizza fattie, it came out great and was gone in minutes


----------



## pignit (Dec 29, 2009)

If your internal temp is 160 or above your sausage on the outside is done. There really isn't anything you can put in the middle that would need to be smoked to over 160 unless you just wanted to. Safe to eat over 160 internal. If bacon hasn't crisped up by the time internal hits 160 you can slip it under the broiler or over the grill for a few minutes to finish it up.

It's important to get the internal to 160 because as you are smoking the fatty... the sausage is breaking down mixing juices with whatever you have stuffed it with making it necessary to bring the internal to at least 160.


----------

